# Laying code 80 Flex track on cork



## Marv (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm in the process of expanding my n scale RR. All the cork is down. I have to get away from track nails. I keep breaking ties on flex track. Has anyone found a glue that will bond the flex ties to cork? Sounds like a plan if i can find a bonding agent.


----------



## Batfink (Mar 25, 2010)

All I use is PVA white glue, it dries clear and you can pull the track up easily if needed, oh I just use pins to hold it in place whilst the glue is drying.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I use Ailene's Tacky Glue from Walmart...I just spread a bit out and hold the track in place with pins. When dry I just pull them.


----------

